# Maru DIY AMAZING



## nat4sail (Mar 2, 2011)

so i never hear of anyone using the maru diy 3x3. i picked one up at the last competition and they are absolutely amazing. it is by far my fastest cube (own a guhong, lingyun, a5, f2, a6, and rubiks diy). the cube cut 44 degrees, sometime 45, and it soooo smooth yet crispy and almost never pops :tu


soo what are your opinions if you own one of these cause i love it


----------



## JyH (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a thing going on now with fake Marus. You have to make sure you have a real one. The reason some people don't like Maru 3x3s is because they tend to loosen themselves, unless you change the core.


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 2, 2011)

hmm, well i think mine is real cause it has the blue core and gold hardwear. i got it along w/ my blue maru 4x4 and maru face turning octohedron


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 2, 2011)

nat4sail said:


> hmm, well i think mine is real cause it has the blue core and gold hardwear. i got it along w/ my blue maru 4x4 and maru face turning octohedron


 
that's an original maru


and it's normal for maru's (yes i'm going to say it) to be the best


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> There is a thing going on now with fake Marus. You have to make sure you have a real one. The reason some people don't like Maru 3x3s is because they tend to loosen themselves, unless you change the core.


 
Maru 3x3s have very high-quality cores (on par with C4U cores). The ones that loosen themselves are the "fake" Maru you were referring to. (which is actually not "fake", but rather confused American sellers calling the TWpuzzles 3x3 a "Maru 3x3")


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23419


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> There is a thing going on now with fake Marus. You have to make sure you have a real one. The reason some people don't like Maru 3x3s is because they tend to loosen themselves, unless you change the core.


 
It's the KO that loosens, not the real maru cube.


----------



## radmin (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my maru too. It not my main right now because I'm in slow-down-to-improve-look-ahead mode right now. Maru begs to be turned fast.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2011)

I find it interesting how Maru is finally becoming a well known brand outside of Taiwan. I personally started using Maru cubes (including the 3x3 DIY) since the summer of 2009. It was my main for over a year. Recently, I had to use a spare Maru core because the original one was wearing out.

One interesting thing: Maru lube works extremely well on Maru 3x3 DIY's. Obviously, the cube becomes awesomely fast, but it also lasts a long time, contrary to what most people experience with other cubes. Just something I noticed.

The locking up is a bit of a hassle, but accurate turning makes it a very admirable cube.


----------



## Florian (Mar 2, 2011)

where did you bought it?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 2, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I find it interesting how Maru is finally becoming a well known brand outside of Taiwan. I personally started using Maru cubes (including the 3x3 DIY) since the summer of 2009. It was my main for over a year. Recently, I had to use a spare Maru core because the original one was wearing out.
> 
> One interesting thing: Maru lube works extremely well on 3x3 DIY's. Obviously, the cube becomes awesomely fast, but it also lasts a long time, contrary to what most people experience with other cubes. Just something I noticed.
> 
> The locking up is a bit of a hassle, but accurate turning makes it a very admirable cube.


 
I don't know if you put steroids or something in your Maru lube because I hear (and have experienced) that it dries up very fast. I like it for big cubes because it can disperse throughout the cube, but on 3x3's, I prefer lubix because it lasts almost forever.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I don't know if you put steroids or something in your Maru lube because I hear (and have experienced) that it dries up very fast. I like it for big cubes because it can disperse throughout the cube, but on 3x3's, I prefer lubix because it lasts almost forever.



Sorry. I was specifically implying Maru 3x3 DIYs, not all DIYs. Maru lube dries up with pretty much anything except the Maru DIY for whatever reason.


----------



## ianography (Mar 2, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Sorry. I was specifically implying Maru 3x3 DIYs, not all DIYs. Maru lube dries up with pretty much anything except the Maru DIY for whatever reason.


 
Yeah, it's kinda weird that way.

(co za asy)


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I don't know if you put steroids or something in your Maru lube because I hear (and have experienced) that it dries up very fast. I like it for big cubes because it can disperse throughout the cube, but on 3x3's, I prefer lubix because it lasts almost forever.


 
my maru lube drys out fast in every cube but my maru 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2011)

nat4sail said:


> my maru lube drys out fast in every cube but my maru 3x3 and 4x4.


 
That's exactly what I was trying to say, haha.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's the KO that loosens, not the real maru cube.





daniel0731ex said:


> ...which is actually not "fake", but rather confused American sellers calling the TWpuzzles 3x3 a "Maru 3x3"



..


----------



## camcuber (Mar 3, 2011)

I have also had a great experience with the Maru cube. I have recently acquired the version II model and it has a more sturdy feeling. According to my supplier, the version I Maru, the one that is being discussed on this thread will no longer be sold. I have some left and they are being sold on my website, www.speedcubeshop.com. I am not trying to just advertise but the reason I did start my site was to help cubers get the best cubes. I am selling the genuine Maru, not the knock off that has the transparent core that I believe is being sold at iCubeMart and possibly CubeDepot, not positive about CubeDepot though. Anyway, I agree with everyone that says that this cube is amazing. It needs more attention though. It seems like now a days new cubers tend to think (at least at my competitions) that if it isn't a GuHong, it is main speedcube worthy.


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 3, 2011)

i was looking at the new maru cube on your website over the weekend. why dont you review product anymore, i wish i knew more before i blindly bought a cube..


----------



## camcuber (Mar 3, 2011)

I would more but i haven't had the time. I try to work on the descriptions on weekends when I am in LA. I'll get to that this weekend!


----------



## ianography (Mar 3, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I have also had a great experience with the Maru cube. I have recently acquired the version II model and it has a more sturdy feeling. According to my supplier, the version I Maru, the one that is being discussed on this thread will no longer be sold. I have some left and they are being sold on my website, www.speedcubeshop.com. I am not trying to just advertise but the reason I did start my site was to help cubers get the best cubes. I am selling the genuine Maru, not the knock off that has the transparent core that I believe is being sold at iCubeMart and possibly CubeDepot, not positive about CubeDepot though. Anyway, I agree with everyone that says that this cube is amazing. It needs more attention though. It seems like now a days new cubers tend to think (at least at my competitions) that if it isn't a GuHong, it *isn't* main speedcube worthy.


 
fixed. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I have recently acquired the version II model and it has a more sturdy feeling. According to my supplier, the version I Maru, the one that is being discussed on this thread will no longer be sold.


 
.....

Ok I give up correcting people on major errors:fp


----------



## camcuber (Mar 3, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> .....
> 
> Ok I give up correcting people on major errors:fp


 
Am I missing the major error in that?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing...I'm just being Nazi-cat-ish here...(and extra grumpy from of previous frustrations)

The hollow-corner 3x3s is never a Maru-name product. It is cube is produced by a company called TWpuzzles and used by Maru Cubershop as the base cube to sell sticker mods (because of the superior "quality" -- in terms of molding precision). Some is also sold as normal-sticker 3x3s.


But unless I'm the ignorant one here....that you have got information that I don't know of directly from the supplier? I think we could only find out if you post pictures of the "version 1" and "version 2" you are referring to...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yeah, it's kinda weird that way.
> 
> (co za asy)


I doubt many people will get dumb RayWilliamJohnson references.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, but I did.

:3.

Afterthought: So did you.

:3:3


----------



## ianography (Mar 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I doubt many people will get dumb RayWilliamJohnson references.


 
No, it was just a facebook joke between cyoubx and I.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> No, it was just a facebook joke between cyoubx and I.


 
Ironically, 4 people understood it.


----------

